

You are naturally short housing (2012) - ValentineC
http://thezikomoletter.wordpress.com/2012/12/10/you-are-naturally-short-housing/

======
vienna_coder
Well, rent doesn't necessarily move in lockstep with housing prices. So
housing prices could go up significantly without any movement in rental rates
(or vice versa). Plus, you have significant flexibility in choosing how much
housing you want to consume.

